# Possible to extend stay with tier 5/youth mobility visa?



## eloisa

Hello!

I'm 24 years old and planning on applying for the tier 5 visa later this year. I've heard a lot of things about people who've had it and attempted to settle in the UK, but so far, everything is a bit contradictory. For example, I've heard that even with a tier 5 visa, there's no way possible for you to get a contract position/get sponsored and stay in the country past two years; but some people are also saying it's possible, but rare.

I'm interested to hear people's experiences with the tier 5 visa in general. Were you able to secure a job and stay longer? Were you only able to stay longer after you went back to your home country first? Most of the people I've heard from say it's impossible to extend your stay, but they've also been working in pubs and doing temp work.

And for reference, I'm planning on going there to do skilled/professional work (I'm in marketing and PR, and will be looking for an entertainment or media internship and/or position). I was planning on looking for a job from here first, but if anything, I'd go there and start from the bottom up with an internship because I've heard it's hard to get professional work without UK experience. 

Thanks again! Sorry if this is all a little confusing. :s


----------



## Rhettski

Hi there,

I've just spent 2 years in the UK on a Tier 5 YMS visa. I moved from Australia and found work as a professional engineer relatively quickly with no 'uk' experience. I think a lot depends on what you do and where you want to live. I had a friend who was in Edinburgh on the same visa who spent the whole 2 years looking for work in Marketing and got nothing, she had to pick up temp work in admin. She had 4 years of work experience post-university.

I looked at extending my stay as well - pretty much you cannot change to any other 'points-based' visa category from a Tier 5 YMS visa. This rules out 'sponsorship' visas which are Tier 2 I think.

However you could return home and then get sponsored, but I can't see many employers wanting to do that in the current economic climate.

Part of the problem is that your job needs to be on the 'skills shortage list'. If it's not, they company have to do a 'local market test' - where they advertise your job for a month and can only sponsor you if there are no suitable applicants.

I was able to stay longer, as I moved onto a unmarried partner/spouse visa - because my girlfriend is a UK citizen.

Your best plan is to start looking for jobs before you get there. Its unlikely you will get something, but at least you've done the research and your name is out there, and then get serious when you arrive in the UK. I found employers werent really worried about my visa only being for 2 years, but you might find that they want someone more long term, and if they want you enough, they might be willing to jump through the hoops to get you another visa after 2 years of loyal service!


----------



## eloisa

Thanks Rhettski, much appreciated! 

I'll definitely start my search before I go. I've contacted a few recruitment agencies and they're unwilling to take anyone without a UK address, so I'm going to go about contacting companies on my own.

I've never heard of the local market test before, so thanks. I'll look up the skills shortage list too!


----------



## shes_jinxed

Hey, 

 Would also be interested if anyone else on here has gone from YMS to home and then returned on a tier 2. I am in London and my company would like to sponsor me. I work in a very small industry so hopefully can past the market test. My friend is also on the YMS and told me today her company would like to sponser her however she works in legal admin and her position might not past the market test. 

I have just started researching this, but what I know is… you have to find a company willing to sponser you, they must be registered to do so, they must advertise your job for a month and be unable to find a uk replacement and you have to go home to apply.

I arrived on the YMS not intending to stay in the UK at all but found a job in my industry within a month and was promoted within my first year. I do have a very strange job though. All I know about PR is that my English mate has been trying for four years to get a job in music PR with a degree, but on the flip side I know an Aussie girl over here working in PR with experience from home. 

Basically I say give it a go. The YMS is a great opportunity and if you can get international experience on your CV it looks good when you return home. Good luck! 

I will keep you updated on how I go.


----------



## eloisa

@shes_jinxed - thanks very much for your reply! Definitely keep us updated on how it goes.  And yeah, I'm thinking, worst-case scenario and I have to go home, at least I would have gotten a lot of invaluable experience. I'm thinking I might extend my job pool a bit (I'm also qualified to be a copywriter and editor) so hopefully that helps in terms of job hunting.


----------



## Joppa

Just to be clear on immigration rules. You just cannot apply to extend your stay by switching to another points based system, such as Tier 2 General. It doesn't matter if your job is on shortage list on not. You must first go home and then apply. 
Just about the only way of extending your stay is through family route - marrying or becoming unmarried partner to someone settled here. This is quite common and we've had a couple of recent successes of those who have switched by same-day premium service. 
So just beware that what you do when your two years is up on Tier 5 youth mobility scheme is crucial. Act wrongly and you face failed application or denied entry and this will put black mark with UKBA and will affect your future dealings with them, including return visits as visitor.


----------



## eloisa

Joppa said:


> Just to be clear on immigration rules. You just cannot apply to extend your stay by switching to another points based system, such as Tier 2 General. It doesn't matter if your job is on shortage list on not. You must first go home and then apply.


Thanks for your reply! Just wanted to know if the above also applies if someone gets sponsored by an employer while they're on contract? Would you still have to leave the country at the end of your 2 years and then apply for tier 2?


----------



## Joppa

eloisa said:


> Thanks for your reply! Just wanted to know if the above also applies if someone gets sponsored by an employer while they're on contract? Would you still have to leave the country at the end of your 2 years and then apply for tier 2?


Yes. You can negotiate a job offer and sponsorship while you are still here, and you should, but the actual visa submission must be made at home. This is without exception.


----------



## eloisa

Joppa said:


> Yes. You can negotiate a job offer and sponsorship while you are still here, and you should, but the actual visa submission must be made at home. This is without exception.


Okay, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## dkle2

Hi Rhettski,

I saw in your post you mentioned that you switched to a unmarried partner/spouse visa. I am currently in a similar situation as yourself. I am on a tier 5 visa which expires in May 2013. I have an english girlfriend who ive been with for 6 months. 

I was wondering about your experiences in appliying for an unmarried partner visa and what hoops you had to jump through. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

dkle2 said:


> Hi Rhettski,
> 
> I saw in your post you mentioned that you switched to a unmarried partner/spouse visa. I am currently in a similar situation as yourself. I am on a tier 5 visa which expires in May 2013. I have an english girlfriend who ive been with for 6 months.
> 
> I was wondering about your experiences in appliying for an unmarried partner visa and what hoops you had to jump through.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


One of the major conditions you must meet in order to apply for an unmarried partner visa is that you have lived together in a relationship akin to marriage for at least 2 years and of course you must be able to prove it. Since you have only been together for 6 months you do not qualify.


----------



## eloisa

nyclon said:


> One of the major conditions you must meet in order to apply for an unmarried partner visa is that you have lived together in a relationship akin to marriage for at least 2 years and of course you must be able to prove it. Since you have only been together for 6 months you do not qualify.


So, theoretically, it would be impossible for one to switch into the unmarried/spouse visa from tier 5 unless you came into the country and started living with your significant other right away?


----------



## nyclon

eloisa said:


> So, theoretically, it would be impossible for one to switch into the unmarried/spouse visa from tier 5 unless you came into the country and started living with your significant other right away?


Not necessarily because you could have lived with your partner in another country prior to coming to the UK and that time as long as you can prove it could go towards living together for 2 years. But, yes other than that it's a pretty tight window.


----------



## Rhettski

I am one of those with recent success as Joppa said.

Yes I could only swap to my unmarried partner visa as I had been living with my girlfriend in Australia (who is a Australia/UK dual citizen) for a few months before we moved to the UK. Whilst here we have lived with each other the whole 2 years of my Tier 5 YMS, so I was able to apply with *2 years 2 weeks* of living together at a premier PEO appointment a month before my YMS expired. No questions were asked at all about this, as a day more than the minimum is fine.

With only 6 months together, you've got to get married.

To my knowledge (which is very limited) Getting engaged is not enough, as you may get a fiance visa but you cannot work on this visa.

cheers
R


----------



## gle0004

*similar situation*



Rhettski said:


> I am one of those with recent success as Joppa said.
> 
> Yes I could only swap to my unmarried partner visa as I had been living with my girlfriend in Australia (who is a Australia/UK dual citizen) for a few months before we moved to the UK. Whilst here we have lived with each other the whole 2 years of my Tier 5 YMS, so I was able to apply with *2 years 2 weeks* of living together at a premier PEO appointment a month before my YMS expired. No questions were asked at all about this, as a day more than the minimum is fine.
> 
> With only 6 months together, you've got to get married.
> 
> To my knowledge (which is very limited) Getting engaged is not enough, as you may get a fiance visa but you cannot work on this visa.
> 
> cheers
> R



Hi rhettski / all, 

I have a similar question im really hoping you can help me with. sounds along the lines of what you achieved. 

I'm currently on a T5 YMS visa due to expire in november 2013. I've been with my girlfriend (UK citizen) since March 2010 however have only lived together sporadically in that time together, both in the uk and then australia, now back in the uk due to study and work commitments. 

is it possible for me to complete a priority partner application at a PEO if i provide sufficient proof that we have been together (even though not living together) in this time?

(im at the very beginning on looking into this so any other information you have on where to start would be really useful.)

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Joppa

gle0004 said:


> Hi rhettski / all,
> 
> I have a similar question im really hoping you can help me with. sounds along the lines of what you achieved.
> 
> I'm currently on a T5 YMS visa due to expire in november 2013. I've been with my girlfriend (UK citizen) since March 2010 however have only lived together sporadically in that time together, both in the uk and then australia, now back in the uk due to study and work commitments.
> 
> is it possible for me to complete a priority partner application at a PEO if i provide sufficient proof that we have been together (even though not living together) in this time?
> 
> (im at the very beginning on looking into this so any other information you have on where to start would be really useful.)


Most unlikely. The stipulation for unmarried partnership is you have been living together (cohabiting) in a relationship akin to marriage for 2 years. Just being together (i.e. boy/girlfriend) isn't enough. You need documentary evidence of cohabitation like joint rental agreement, joint bills and official letters sent to the same address etc.


----------



## nyclon

gle0004 said:


> Hi rhettski / all,
> 
> I have a similar question im really hoping you can help me with. sounds along the lines of what you achieved.
> 
> I'm currently on a T5 YMS visa due to expire in november 2013. I've been with my girlfriend (UK citizen) since March 2010 however have only lived together sporadically in that time together, both in the uk and then australia, now back in the uk due to study and work commitments.
> 
> is it possible for me to complete a priority partner application at a PEO if i provide sufficient proof that we have been together (even though not living together) in this time?
> 
> (im at the very beginning on looking into this so any other information you have on where to start would be really useful.)
> 
> thanks a lot in advance


As has already been stated, for an unmarried partner visa to be successful proving that you have lived together for 2 years in a relationship akin to marriage is one of the major and most important requirements. Just being in a relationship is not sufficient, no matter how long. If you've only lived together sporadically, you will not qualify.


----------



## reneeclaire

*Changing Visa before the old one expires*

Hello, 

om a similar topic, I am going home to NZ to apply / change my visa to a spousal visa but i just realised we are sending the application off before my current visa expires. 

does this matter? 

the date we want to enter the uk isnt till the end of may abnd this is what we have printed on the form, so my old tier 5 visa expires at the end of march and the new one (spousal) would be for the end of may, but application is at end of feb for the new one (we want to make sure we leave enough time before we want to come back to the uk).

that shouldnt be a problem should it? as it is obviously for a new visa to return?

thanks for any help!

renee


----------



## 2farapart

That would be fine, Renee.

However, did you know you could also apply NOW from within the UK to switch to Further Leave To Remain instead? FLR is the same as a spouse visa, except you don't have to leave the UK in order to apply for it and you DO need to apply before your current visa expires. Just suggesting this as it would likely be easier (all your evidence papers are already here and you could opt for a quick same-day appointment).


----------



## reneeclaire

2farapart said:


> That would be fine, Renee.
> 
> However, did you know you could also apply NOW from within the UK to switch to Further Leave To Remain instead? FLR is the same as a spouse visa, except you don't have to leave the UK in order to apply for it and you DO need to apply before your current visa expires. Just suggesting this as it would likely be easier (all your evidence papers are already here and you could opt for a quick same-day appointment).



oh awesome, thanks - i saw from some research that it would be fine. 

Yeah i knew about that one, but i havent been home in 2 years so we decided to take 3 months off and hang out at home while its processing.

also isnt it awfully hard to get premium appointments? ive been reading about horror late night trying to book stories... or is it not that hard really?


----------



## nyclon

reneeclaire said:


> oh awesome, thanks - i saw from some research that it would be fine.
> 
> Yeah i knew about that one, but i havent been home in 2 years so we decided to take 3 months off and hang out at home while its processing.
> 
> also isnt it awfully hard to get premium appointments? ive been reading about horror late night trying to book stories... or is it not that hard really?


Yes, the horror stories are true.


----------



## mlb_uk

Rhettski,

I know this thread is old but I'm hoping you'll still get this!
I too am on the Tier 5 Visa right now (originally from Canada). I rent a flat with my boyfriend and have a full-time job with the same company I worked for back home. I was wondering about the visa you were able to attain because your girlfriend was a UK citizen. My boyfriend is also a UK citizen and we are wondering what to do when my visa runs out. It's good until November 2014 but we want to know what's in store for us ahead of time and be aware of our options. 
How did you go about attaining the visa that extended your stay? Any information about it - since the situation sounds similar - would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

mlb_uk said:


> Rhettski,
> 
> I know this thread is old but I'm hoping you'll still get this!
> I too am on the Tier 5 Visa right now (originally from Canada). I rent a flat with my boyfriend and have a full-time job with the same company I worked for back home. I was wondering about the visa you were able to attain because your girlfriend was a UK citizen. My boyfriend is also a UK citizen and we are wondering what to do when my visa runs out. It's good until November 2014 but we want to know what's in store for us ahead of time and be aware of our options.
> How did you go about attaining the visa that extended your stay? Any information about it - since the situation sounds similar - would be greatly appreciated!


Your options include marriage, or if you will have lived together for two years, unmarried partnership. Both have financial requirement of £18,600, but both salaries can be combined to meet it. 

Other than that, you can come home first and apply for Tier 2 for sponsored work. You won't be eligible for intra-company transfer as you have been working with the same company in UK, but another company can sponsor you (but must pass resident labour market test, proving there is no suitable local applicant, unless yours is a shortage occupation). 
Or Tier 4 student if you get a place on a course of higher education, but you will only have limited work privileges and must pay international student fees with no financial support like grant and loans.


----------



## mlb_uk

Thank you for replying. After consulting the UKBA page though, I think the conditions have since changed for unmarried partnership. The financial condition is the same and I meet that so that's good. However, it says nothing about living with the other person for a minimum of 2 years previously UNLESS you are looking to gain indefinite stay in the country. If it is your first time applying, it LASTS 2 years. If, after that, you want to remain, then you can apply for indefinite leave to remain. I will consult an immigration adviser on this matter just in case but I've found nothing on the site, in the guidance notes, or the application that states you must be living together for 2 years. The issue for me, if this is the case, is that I came about a month after my visa was granted (didn't know how long it would take) so we technically wouldn't have been living together for the full 2 years.
Thanks again though!


----------



## Joppa

That's the old rule that changed a year ago. Now the initial leave lasts 30 months, which you renew for further 30 months and then ILR after 5 years.

You must enclose "evidence that you have been living together, in a genuine relationship that is like a marriage or civil partnership (not like a 'marriage of convenience') for 2 years or more;"
UK Border Agency | Documents required

People have been allowed with less than full 2 years, so 23 months may be possible but there's no guarantee. Or just get married.


----------



## mlb_uk

Hmm, I'm still skeptical as that's the only place that is listed. And it's not listed in the application (April 06, 2013 version) or the guidance notes of the same date. Will talk to an adviser.


----------



## Joppa

295A. The requirements to be met by a person seeking leave to enter the United Kingdom with a view to settlement as the unmarried or same-sex partner of a person present and settled in the United Kingdom or being admitted on the same occasion for settlement, are that:
(i) (a)(i) the applicant is the unmarried or same-sex partner of a person present and settled in the United Kingdom or who is on the same occasion being admitted for settlement and the parties have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage or civil partnership which has subsisted for two years or more; 

UK Border Agency | Unmarried and same-sex partners Immigration Rules Part 8 - Family members

It's all there in black and white! Take my word for it and save your money for an advisor.
BTW, 'with a view to settlement' doesn't mean they will be granted ILR on their first leave or visa, but they are on a process that will eventually lead to settlement (after 5 years). As I have said, 23 months of documented cohabitation may be sufficient.


----------



## mlb_uk

Ahh, ok. Strange that it's not listed in the application. I like to have all my bases covered and will see an adviser though. Many work for not for profit org's. 
If not maybe we'll look into going to Canada for a bit and coming back later. I'm not interested in having a shotgun courthouse wedding just to stay in a country. No thank you, no way! Last resort, if even.


----------



## Joppa

It's in the Guidance too:

3.1.2e Genuine and subsisting relationship
When considering paragraph E-ECP.2.6, the caseworker must be satisfied that the relationship between the applicant and their partner is genuine and subsisting.
An applicant applying as an unmarried partner or same sex partner must have been living together with their partner in a relationship akin to a marriage or civil partnership *for at least two years* prior to the date of application and must provide documentary evidence of this.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...dlaw/IDIs/chp8-annex/partners.pdf?view=Binary

It's not stated or repeated on the application form or notes because you are assumed to have read the rules (quoted in my previous post) and the immigration directorate instructions (which spell out how an application is processed by Home Office).

While your decision not to rush into marriage is commendable, the fact is Home Office needs to be satisfied that your relationship is genuine and subsisting, and that you have firm intention to live together permanently as partners, and marriage is one way of establishing it if you cannot meet the requirement for unmarried partners.


----------



## Rhettski

Yep I'm still around! I got such a lot of help off this forum that I check in every week or so to see what's going on.

Are you sure you are looking at the correct application form and its associated guidance document?

If you are in the country on a T5 YMS, you will be applying for 'Further Leave to Remain' via a FLR(M) form. I cant remember if 2 years is explicitly on the application, but its is definitely in the guidance document you should be using to prepare your application.

Yes I successfully went from a YMS to Futher Leave to Remain as an unmarried partner of a UK citizen. We had been living together in the uk for 22 months out of my 24 month YMS visa. We had also been living together in Australia for a bit over 2 months prior to that. 

So I definitely had the full 2 years, although my 'evidence' from the time in australia wasn't particularly strong - a letter from her parents saying we were both living under their roof as a couple, and a letter addressed there to both of us confirming our travel insurance for our flights to the UK.

My evidence for the other 22 months was very strong though, with joint tenancy agreements, bank accounts, bills, joint dog registration!, plus all the photos and wedding invites etc just to add a bit more meat.

We also smashed the financial requirement as both our jobs were counted.


If you dont have the full 2 years, they may let it go given the 'strength' of the rest of the 23 months, but they might not. Could you both move to Canada for a while?

good luck.


----------



## mlb_uk

Hey Rhettski,

I do have the right form printed out, which doesn't state the need for 2 years but one of the other members pointed out the line in the guidance notes for me. I was looking at the wrong section previously. I'm hoping that, as it is just under those 2 years, the strength of the evidence will help us here. From the time I arrived we each have bills addressed to the same residence, we could get a letter from his mom in case, we have a joint account with statements addressed to both of us. Knowing this now we can make sure the bills for electric, gas, council tax, and what not are in both of our names... they're taken from our joint account anyway. Photos are a good idea... thanks for that. Plus our tenancy agreement. I'm glad I've looked into this far in advance to weigh our options. I'll talk to a few advisers as well to see if the evidence would be enough. 

You never know what could happen within the next year and a half though. He could possibly find a job in Canada or an engagement could happen... who knows!

Thank you for your help and sharing your experience!


----------



## AussieE

Joppa said:


> Your options include marriage, or if you will have lived together for two years, unmarried partnership. Both have financial requirement of £18,600, but both salaries can be combined to meet it.
> 
> Other than that, you can come home first and apply for Tier 2 for sponsored work. You won't be eligible for intra-company transfer as you have been working with the same company in UK, but another company can sponsor you (but must pass resident labour market test, proving there is no suitable local applicant, unless yours is a shortage occupation).
> Or Tier 4 student if you get a place on a course of higher education, but you will only have limited work privileges and must pay international student fees with no financial support like grant and loans.


Hi Joppa, I am in a similar predicament I've been living in the UK on a YMV for about 6 months now and met my partner prior to moving here. We will have very close to the 2 years living together when my visa is up for the partner visa but my visa started about a week before I actually moved here. I'm worried that a partner visa would get declined in this situation (23.75 months) so I was looking into studying a course for 6 months to get us over the line. DO I have to leave the country to apply for a tier 4? As I looked on the gov.uk website and it says you can switch to this visa if you are a "work permit holder", in my understanding a YMV fits into the work permit category. Interested to hear from anyone else who has switched to a student visa after a YMV. My work has said they will potentially sponsor me but I am a PA at a financial investment firm so I understand this could be a bit difficult.


----------



## Joppa

First, you should be ok if you are just a few weeks short of 2 years, as I have seen people approved. Or you can get married (which you can on Tier 5) which removes uncertainty.
Secondly, you can't switch into any points-based system leave (which Tier 4 student visa is) in-country, but have to return home first. No chance of being successfully sponsored as PA, as not being on shortage list and won't pass resident labour market test (no other qualified applicant who doesn't require sponsorship after advertising the post).


----------



## AussieE

Joppa said:


> First, you should be ok if you are just a few weeks short of 2 years, as I have seen people approved. Or you can get married (which you can on Tier 5) which removes uncertainty.
> Secondly, you can't switch into any points-based system leave (which Tier 4 student visa is) in-country, but have to return home first. No chance of being successfully sponsored as PA, as not being on shortage list and won't pass resident labour market test (no other qualified applicant who doesn't require sponsorship after advertising the post).


Thanks for your help. Yeah I hope it will be ok. My visa started on September 15 and I arrived in the UK on September 26. Plus I was here for almost a month visiting him earlier that same year and can prove I have known him for much longer. He's a cop if that has any pull! haha Getting married is a last resort but if necessary... Do you know if I left for a short time and applied for the student visa would the time spent living together on the YMV count or would I have to wait another 2 years to apply for a partner visa? From what I've heard visa's get approved far quicker when applied for from Australia anyway. My boss had her partner visa approved in 3 days at home as apposed to much longer I have heard for applications placed here.


----------



## nyclon

For an extra £400 you can book an in-person appointment and the decision is usually made on the day with the biometric resident permit posted to you within a couple of weeks.


----------



## JBaxter211

Joppa said:


> Most unlikely. The stipulation for unmarried partnership is you have been living together (cohabiting) in a relationship akin to marriage for 2 years. Just being together (i.e. boy/girlfriend) isn't enough. You need documentary evidence of cohabitation like joint rental agreement, joint bills and official letters sent to the same address etc.


Hi. Very old thread but hopefully someone will reply to me?

That's very annoying for my situation. Me and my girlfriend don't live together for religious reasons but have been dating for 4 years. She's been living here for 18 months on YMS visa and we are currently engaged. Her visa expires in March 2015 and we plan to get married in August 2015. Is there any way to keep her in the country in between March and August AND continue working? 

Obviously I looked at engagement visas etc and all seem to say that she won't be able to work while we are engaged. Looks like we also have to rule out unmarried partner visa because we haven't lived together?


----------



## Joppa

No way. Can't you bring forward your wedding date to March or before?


----------



## JBaxter211

It is possible. But inconvenient. 

What would be the best way to go about the application if we did get married in March? When do we start the application process and would she have to leave the country to apply?

Would she have to leave her current job as well?


----------



## dhiyaidris

Hi Joppa!

I know this is a very old forum but I just have a few concerns if that's alright? It's going to be a long one lol.

I am Canadian and my boyfriend is British. I will be moving to the UK on November 7th, 2014 and will be starting my YMS visa that day. It will expire Nov 7, 2016. I want to apply for the Unmarried Partner Visa before this current visa expires (I'm planning ahead). Is that a possibility? 

If so, I do have concerns. My partner and I were living together from July 2012 to September 16, 2014 (he had to move back to the UK due to his work permit being done). When I start my YMS visa in November, we both will be living together but at his parents house. Now for the UPV, it says we have to be living together for 2 years PRIOR to applying for the visa. Am I able to include our previous cohabitation from 2012 to 2014? I'm scared that because we will be living with his parents, we won't have as much strong evidence. If you have any ideas of what we can include as proof of cohabitation while living under his parents roof, please let me know (if anyone else has any suggestions, that will be just amazing). 

Also, now in order for me to apply for the UPV, it will have to be before my YMS visa expires which will not make it the full 24 month requirement, what happens then? 

Will I also be able to apply for the UPV while still in the UK? or will I have to return to Canada?

I'm so sorry for the long query. I haven't even started my YMS visa yet and I'm already worried about this!

Please help me out, it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dhiyaidris

Nyclon, if you could answer some of my questions also, that would be great!
I apologize for double posting. I couldn't figure out how to delete one yesterday.

Thanks a lot,

Dhiya


----------



## nyclon

dhiyaidris said:


> Hi Joppa!
> 
> I know this is a very old forum but I just have a few concerns if that's alright? It's going to be a long one lol.
> 
> I am Canadian and my boyfriend is British. I will be moving to the UK on November 7th, 2014 and will be starting my YMS visa that day. It will expire Nov 7, 2016. I want to apply for the Unmarried Partner Visa before this current visa expires (I'm planning ahead). Is that a possibility?
> 
> If so, I do have concerns. My partner and I were living together from July 2012 to September 16, 2014 (he had to move back to the UK due to his work permit being done). When I start my YMS visa in November, we both will be living together but at his parents house. Now for the UPV, it says we have to be living together for 2 years PRIOR to applying for the visa. Am I able to include our previous cohabitation from 2012 to 2014? I'm scared that because we will be living with his parents, we won't have as much strong evidence. If you have any ideas of what we can include as proof of cohabitation while living under his parents roof, please let me know (if anyone else has any suggestions, that will be just amazing).
> 
> Also, now in order for me to apply for the UPV, it will have to be before my YMS visa expires which will not make it the full 24 month requirement, what happens then?
> 
> Will I also be able to apply for the UPV while still in the UK? or will I have to return to Canada?
> 
> I'm so sorry for the long query. I haven't even started my YMS visa yet and I'm already worried about this!
> 
> Please help me out, it will be greatly appreciated!


It's too bad you didn't apply for your YMS in time to accompany your partner to the UK.

For an unmarried partner visa you need to show that you have been living together continuously in a relationship akin to marriage for at least 2 years so your clock starts in November 2014.

You'll need to get as much evidence as you can from official sources. Register with the NHS, open a joint bank account, get a driver's licence, get your name on some utility bills, offer to pay the TV licence and get your name on that, anything from HMRC is good. You'll need at least 6 things in each of your names either jointly or separately.

You will really need to wait until your YMS is nearly expired to apply in order to meet the 2 year cohabitation requirement. If you apply a week or 2 short of 2 years it should be fine. You can opt for an in person appointment closer to expiration or post your application a few days before expiration.


----------



## dhiyaidris

nyclon said:


> It's too bad you didn't apply for your YMS in time to accompany your partner to the UK.
> 
> For an unmarried partner visa you need to show that you have been living together continuously in a relationship akin to marriage for at least 2 years so your clock starts in November 2014.
> 
> You'll need to get as much evidence as you can from official sources. Register with the NHS, open a joint bank account, get a driver's licence, get your name on some utility bills, offer to pay the TV licence and get your name on that, anything from HMRC is good. You'll need at least 6 things in each of your names either jointly or separately.
> 
> You will really need to wait until your YMS is nearly expired to apply in order to meet the 2 year cohabitation requirement. If you apply a week or 2 short of 2 years it should be fine. You can opt for an in person appointment closer to expiration or post your application a few days before expiration.


Wow, thanks so much for the quick reply! Will they take into consideration from the previous cohabitation 2012-2014? I mean, will that make the evidence stronger?


----------



## nyclon

dhiyaidris said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the quick reply! Will they take into consideration from the previous cohabitation 2012-2014? I mean, will that make the evidence stronger?


No. As I said, you need to have lived together continuously for 2 years. That's what they are going to focus on.


----------



## dhiyaidris

nyclon said:


> No. As I said, you need to have lived together continuously for 2 years. That's what they are going to focus on.


Ok, so as for evidence of cohabitation. Am I able to use proof such as; student loans from Canada, Tesco Club card, Visa and Mastercard from Canada, letters from family and friends, anything like that etc.

How would I apply for a driver's license? is NHS free? How would I apply for that?


----------



## nyclon

I gave you several examples of acceptable post. Letters from friends and family are not what they are looking for and I doubt Tesco clubcard communication is sufficient. They are looking for more official forms of correspondence as I have already pointed out.

You may be able to exchange your driver's licence:

https://www.gov.uk/exchange-foreign-driving-licence

You are eligible to use the NHS on a YMS visa. You register at a doctor's surgery-you'll probably need your passport and proof of address- and they should send a letter confirming your registration with your NHS number.


----------



## Psycholojist

Hey guys I know this is an old post but I thought still I should give it a go. I am an Australian and gonna apply for the Youth mobility visa tier 5 for the UK. My question is am I eligible to apply for a student tier 4 visa while I am in the UK before or after my tier 5 visa expires? I couldn't find much information on switching from tier 5 to student visa as many people do study first then apply for tier 5 to work lol. I am gonna do a reverse here work first then apply for study lol. Hope I can get some insights. 

Thanks 

Ozan


----------

